# Design mobiltelefonok



## sbevi (2007 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok!
Ha láttatok furcsa vagy valamiért különleges külsejű telefonokat, ide vele!!


----------



## sbevi (2007 Augusztus 31)

Kezdem a sort, a Xelibri elnevezésű telcsikkel, ezekből nekem volt is 3. Egyébként nekem nagyon bejönnek a fura, mobilra nem hasonlító mobilok.




..


----------



## sbevi (2007 Augusztus 31)

Hát ez meg micsoda?? Igen, ez is mobil!


----------



## sbevi (2007 Augusztus 31)

Made in Japan. Ki gondolta volna??


----------



## sbevi (2007 Augusztus 31)

Matrixphone:


----------



## sbevi (2007 Augusztus 31)

Ezek sem épp hétköznapiak..




Szerintem gyönyörű..


----------



## Maszek (2007 Augusztus 31)

És ezeken lehet telefonálni is?
Mármint hogy belebeszélek, és akit hívtam, az hallja amit mondok?


----------



## sbevi (2007 November 29)

Az enyémek teljesen alaptelefonok (SMS és beszélgetés), mindenesetre a mobil szerepének megfeleltek..


----------



## Titke (2007 November 29)

Ez elég érdekes...? :mrgreen:


----------



## puskijr (2008 Március 6)

sbevi írta:


> Made in Japan. Ki gondolta volna??


Jobb kezre is van?


----------



## puskijr (2008 Március 6)

Titke írta:


> Ez elég érdekes...? :mrgreen:


az a baj , hogy rezgo funkcio nincs


----------



## katisza (2010 Március 22)

puskijr írta:


> Jobb kezre is van?


 Ennek valahol találkoztam egy bluetooth verziójával is, majdhgynem teljesen ugyan így nézett ki viszont ketté lehetett hajtani és mint valami fülbevaló úgy nézett ki. azzal az érdekességgel hogy nem a hallójáratba viszi a hangot hanem közvetlenül a kalapácsra fejt ki rezgéseket! Szépen fejlődik a technika


----------



## Krayzee (2010 December 13)

Találtam 2-őt bár inkább a második az érdekesebb.


----------



## Toca (2010 December 14)

Szép a telefon.


----------



## tbalazs77 (2010 December 16)

nem rossz


----------



## tbalazs77 (2010 December 16)

a TV tuti Full HD


----------



## tbalazs77 (2010 December 16)

a teló nekem is jöhet


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

hihetetlen!!


----------



## flow03 (2010 December 18)

whoaaa! ez tetszik!


----------



## Iajos (2010 December 22)

Elfogadnám, de csak második telefonnak.


----------



## Iceman07 (2011 Február 24)

jól néz ki az a ferraris telefon


----------



## picibucor (2011 November 28)

LOL A TV a legjobb 

Remelem erintokijelzos....


----------



## keep2000 (2012 Január 5)

http://shtrend.hu/index.php/Kutyu/retro-telefonkagylo-mobilokhoz.html
Iphone headset


----------



## Ulukhai (2012 Január 22)




----------



## Ulukhai (2012 Január 22)




----------



## enneagram (2012 Március 18)

Ezekhez képest teljesen hagyományos, de a mai tepsikhez képest újszerű a BlackBerry idén megjelenő London kódnevű telefonja. Szerintem gyönyörű, de hallottam már tök ellentétes véleményt is.




http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/789706/bb_london_the_verge2.jpg


----------



## flexokorg (2012 Június 16)

Nekem a telefon tudása a mérvadó mint pl Android, legalább 8mpix kamera stb. Nekem furcsa és szokatlan a szinte már nem mobil telefonra hasonlitó forma,alak.


----------



## dimitrii (2012 Augusztus 6)




----------



## gumelig (2012 Augusztus 6)

Kizárolag sznoboknak:

http://iphone4gold.co.uk/


----------



## Pete White 77 (2013 Június 12)

TAG - HEUER Link


----------



## natasha09 (2013 Július 25)

A jelenlegi legjobb a Sony Xperia! Csak még drága.
Ha lejjebb megy az ára, csak azt akarok venni.


----------



## markeva (2014 Június 14)

Ez különleges! Volvo-Crank


----------



## markeva (2014 Június 14)

Ez inkább érdekesség, itt olvashatsz utánna: 







 http://www.technet.hu/telefon/20090317/a_vilag_elso_mechanikus_mobilja


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 6)

*Kedves Fórumozók!
Íme a lehetőség a CH anyagi támogatására:
Kérés és Felhívás a CanadaHun fennmaradásának támogatására
Köszönet minden segítségért!*


----------

